# Jonathan Loving's Sibelius Sound Sets



## d.healey (Dec 15, 2019)

Anyone know what's become of Jonathan? I haven't heard from him for years and his site hasn't been updated since 2014 by the look of it.


----------



## Maximvs (Dec 16, 2019)

He's probably moved on and doing other creative endeavors... Great guy and skills.


----------

